# Depressed, down? is there a difference?



## momof5 (Oct 8, 2005)

It has been such a long year for me emotionally. Between all the headaches this year and family situations, not sure how much more I can handle.

Dr appt yesterday was informed I need a ultra sound on my thyroid because it is enlarged. Well the part I have left is enlarged.

21 years ago, I had the left side of my thyroid removed. It had a tumor in it. I was cancer free. Now, the left is enlarged.

Not sure how much more I am going to be able to handle with all of this stuff. Pain levels high, which I believe are increasing the headaces. Or maybe just the stress of the year. 

Is there a difference between just feeling down and overwhelmed, and being depressed?


----------



## momof5 (Oct 8, 2005)

It has been such a long year for me emotionally. Between all the headaches this year and family situations, not sure how much more I can handle.

Dr appt yesterday was informed I need a ultra sound on my thyroid because it is enlarged. Well the part I have left is enlarged.

21 years ago, I had the left side of my thyroid removed. It had a tumor in it. I was cancer free. Now, the left is enlarged.

Not sure how much more I am going to be able to handle with all of this stuff. Pain levels high, which I believe are increasing the headaces. Or maybe just the stress of the year. 

Is there a difference between just feeling down and overwhelmed, and being depressed?


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm not for sure. I have always kind of thought that depression is more long term. To me, being down is something that might last a day or so or maybe a week?

When things keep happening and happening to you, then it gets harder to pick yourself back up after awhile. 

I'm sorry for all the troubles you're having.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm not for sure. I have always kind of thought that depression is more long term. To me, being down is something that might last a day or so or maybe a week?

When things keep happening and happening to you, then it gets harder to pick yourself back up after awhile. 

I'm sorry for all the troubles you're having.


----------



## momof5 (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks Janet How are you doing? I hope you are doing well.


----------



## momof5 (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks Janet How are you doing? I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Eunoia (Oct 9, 2005)

hey! personally I think that yes, being depressed is more LT as Janet said and it interferes with your life on multiple levels. ie. if you're clinically depressed this can affect your motivation, appetite, health, passion, friendships, energy and the list goes on. Being down is obviously very similar, and I mean who knows what the "exact" difference is, but being down is probably more likely to go away after some time and may be due to running out of energy, being tired, being reminded of something bad in the past and then resulting in you feeling down. But being down can definately lead to being depressed if it keeps on happening or becomes more severe. Does this make any sense? It sounds like you have have a lot going on! Definately makes sense why you'd be feeling down. 

Is there any way that maybe someone can help you deal with some of this? ie. family wise, by helping you out w/ things there. or just venting to people and being able to get things off of your shoulders may help temporarily (I don't know if you do do that but it definately helps ST!) Can you take anything for your pain?? and the headaches? constant pain sucks. I'm sorry you're going through all of that. If it helps at all, you've made it this far, and through all of the pain in the past... this is not the news you want to be hearing but you know, I swear, life makes no sense. It just happens and people are left to deal w/ it and make choices to best live their lives. Take all the help you can get from others so you're notr as overwhelmed and worn down, that would be my suggestion. Good luck w/ everything!


----------



## Eunoia (Oct 9, 2005)

hey! personally I think that yes, being depressed is more LT as Janet said and it interferes with your life on multiple levels. ie. if you're clinically depressed this can affect your motivation, appetite, health, passion, friendships, energy and the list goes on. Being down is obviously very similar, and I mean who knows what the "exact" difference is, but being down is probably more likely to go away after some time and may be due to running out of energy, being tired, being reminded of something bad in the past and then resulting in you feeling down. But being down can definately lead to being depressed if it keeps on happening or becomes more severe. Does this make any sense? It sounds like you have have a lot going on! Definately makes sense why you'd be feeling down. 

Is there any way that maybe someone can help you deal with some of this? ie. family wise, by helping you out w/ things there. or just venting to people and being able to get things off of your shoulders may help temporarily (I don't know if you do do that but it definately helps ST!) Can you take anything for your pain?? and the headaches? constant pain sucks. I'm sorry you're going through all of that. If it helps at all, you've made it this far, and through all of the pain in the past... this is not the news you want to be hearing but you know, I swear, life makes no sense. It just happens and people are left to deal w/ it and make choices to best live their lives. Take all the help you can get from others so you're notr as overwhelmed and worn down, that would be my suggestion. Good luck w/ everything!


----------



## momof5 (Oct 9, 2005)

Right now, family is a big part of the stress. Added health issues. Needing the ultra sound on the last part of my theyroid I have left. This could be why I am more tired then normal. If the thyroid is enlarged it could be causing more emotional problems on top of what is already here.

I let all know yesterday that family issues could be a big cause as well of the headaches. Yes, the back pain causing the extreme muscle spasams is a big cause, but their constant going back and forth doesn't help.

Most of my friends are online. I do have support with them. And I am grateful for their friendships.


----------



## momof5 (Oct 9, 2005)

Right now, family is a big part of the stress. Added health issues. Needing the ultra sound on the last part of my theyroid I have left. This could be why I am more tired then normal. If the thyroid is enlarged it could be causing more emotional problems on top of what is already here.

I let all know yesterday that family issues could be a big cause as well of the headaches. Yes, the back pain causing the extreme muscle spasams is a big cause, but their constant going back and forth doesn't help.

Most of my friends are online. I do have support with them. And I am grateful for their friendships.


----------



## Retired (Oct 9, 2005)

> Is there a difference between just feeling down and overwhelmed, and being depressed?



_There most certainly is_.  Everyone feels down in the dumps from time to time which is a normal part of life.

 Clinical Depression is an illness caused by an imbalance in brain chemistry.  The specific neurotransmitters generally considered responsible for the illness of depression are seretonin and norepinephrine.

When a physician diagnosis someone, very specific criteria are used in making the diagnosis.  The criteria are based on the DSM-IV which is the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, by the American Psychiatric Association.

The DSM-IV provides mental health professionals the specific criteria required to diagnose every recognized mental disorder.

*Diagnostic Criteria for Major Depressive Disorder *(adapted from DSM-IV)

Number of symptoms: at least 5 from this list
Duration of symptoms: persistently during the same 2 weeks

At least *one* must be either:

Depressed mood
Loss of interest or pleasure[/list:u]
1) *Depressed mood*...most of the day, every day

2) *Marked loss of interest*...or pleasure in all, or almost all activities most of the day nearly every day.

3) *Significant weight change*...( gain or loss of 5% of total body weight in a month)

4) *Insomnia or hypersomnia *every day

5) * Psychomotor agitation or retardation*..( Subjective feelings of restlessness or being slowed down or observable by others

6) *Fatigue* or loss of energy every day

7)  *Feeling worthless *or inappropriately guilty (which may be delusional) nearly every day

8)  *Lack of concentration *or indecisiveness every day

9) *Recurrent thoughts of death *and or suicide ideation with or without a specific plan[/list:u]
The above symptoms must be causing significant social or occupational distress.

Rule out as causes:

1)  A medical condition or direct physiological effects of a substance

2)  Bereavement

The term  _depression_ does not adequately describe the illness and leads to misunderstanding what someone afflicted with a  mood disorder is really experiencing.

It's the term the medical profession has adopted, so by understanding the criteria, one can better understand the illness and provide the necessary guidance to those afflicted with it.


----------



## Retired (Oct 9, 2005)

> Is there a difference between just feeling down and overwhelmed, and being depressed?



_There most certainly is_.  Everyone feels down in the dumps from time to time which is a normal part of life.

 Clinical Depression is an illness caused by an imbalance in brain chemistry.  The specific neurotransmitters generally considered responsible for the illness of depression are seretonin and norepinephrine.

When a physician diagnosis someone, very specific criteria are used in making the diagnosis.  The criteria are based on the DSM-IV which is the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, by the American Psychiatric Association.

The DSM-IV provides mental health professionals the specific criteria required to diagnose every recognized mental disorder.

*Diagnostic Criteria for Major Depressive Disorder *(adapted from DSM-IV)

Number of symptoms: at least 5 from this list
Duration of symptoms: persistently during the same 2 weeks

At least *one* must be either:

Depressed mood
Loss of interest or pleasure[/list:u]
1) *Depressed mood*...most of the day, every day

2) *Marked loss of interest*...or pleasure in all, or almost all activities most of the day nearly every day.

3) *Significant weight change*...( gain or loss of 5% of total body weight in a month)

4) *Insomnia or hypersomnia *every day

5) * Psychomotor agitation or retardation*..( Subjective feelings of restlessness or being slowed down or observable by others

6) *Fatigue* or loss of energy every day

7)  *Feeling worthless *or inappropriately guilty (which may be delusional) nearly every day

8)  *Lack of concentration *or indecisiveness every day

9) *Recurrent thoughts of death *and or suicide ideation with or without a specific plan[/list:u]
The above symptoms must be causing significant social or occupational distress.

Rule out as causes:

1)  A medical condition or direct physiological effects of a substance

2)  Bereavement

The term  _depression_ does not adequately describe the illness and leads to misunderstanding what someone afflicted with a  mood disorder is really experiencing.

It's the term the medical profession has adopted, so by understanding the criteria, one can better understand the illness and provide the necessary guidance to those afflicted with it.


----------



## momof5 (Oct 9, 2005)

I would say loss of energy, fatique, and sometimes worthless feelings, but those tend to surface I think with victims of childhood abuse anyhow. And I mostly manage to conquer those when they do arise.

So, I would say I am just down right now. I definatly don't fit the criteria for depression.

And thank you for the explaination. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## momof5 (Oct 9, 2005)

I would say loss of energy, fatique, and sometimes worthless feelings, but those tend to surface I think with victims of childhood abuse anyhow. And I mostly manage to conquer those when they do arise.

So, I would say I am just down right now. I definatly don't fit the criteria for depression.

And thank you for the explaination. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Retired (Oct 9, 2005)

Momo,

Glad to hear it may be just a temporary bad time.  In these situations, knowing its temporary makes it a bit easier, just knowing there is an end point.

Have you ever consulted a mental health professional to help work through the issues of childhood abuse that continue to haunt you?

Once these demons are exposed they are easier to deal with than keeping them bottled up inside.

What strategies do you use to deal with those feelings when they arise?


----------



## Retired (Oct 9, 2005)

Momo,

Glad to hear it may be just a temporary bad time.  In these situations, knowing its temporary makes it a bit easier, just knowing there is an end point.

Have you ever consulted a mental health professional to help work through the issues of childhood abuse that continue to haunt you?

Once these demons are exposed they are easier to deal with than keeping them bottled up inside.

What strategies do you use to deal with those feelings when they arise?


----------



## momof5 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hmm, never really thought about seeign anyone as I have always managed to work through things.

Usually when things from the past hit me the most its when I hear of children on the news being raped and killed. Though I live with the past, I am alive, and I am lucky to be alive.

I mentioned the self esteem issue as I just feel that most if not all that have lived things of such in their past do have self esteem issues. And for the most part I feel that I have overcome most of them.

This has just been a bad year with so much happening to people around me, and that bothers me greatly. I have had dealt with several health issues this year that have been draining a bit. David was a great deal of help with the breathing issues suggesting they could be panic attacks. And I only take the meds when the breathing techniques don't help. Which most of the time they do. I have dealt with a ton of headaches this year, of which they were treating me for migraines, and they ended up being severe muscle spasams that work up my back into the shoulders neck and head. So the meds weren't helping at  all. Topamax sent my blood pressure droping and heart rate skyward. David was a good deal of help with that as well.

I tend to hold back, to not to wish to sound compaline (lol is that a word?) or to whine at all.

i have always looked around me to find the good thigns, and know that others are going through worse then i am. And most of the time that works.

The swollen thyroid is a bit frightening though. And sure it could explaine the extreme tiredness that seems to overwhelm at times.

and I am hard on myself for not learning web design faster then I have been. So soem of this is pressure on myself to exceed better and faster.

And right now, lol, I feel like I am rambling! Thanks for the ears. they are appreciated.


----------



## momof5 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hmm, never really thought about seeign anyone as I have always managed to work through things.

Usually when things from the past hit me the most its when I hear of children on the news being raped and killed. Though I live with the past, I am alive, and I am lucky to be alive.

I mentioned the self esteem issue as I just feel that most if not all that have lived things of such in their past do have self esteem issues. And for the most part I feel that I have overcome most of them.

This has just been a bad year with so much happening to people around me, and that bothers me greatly. I have had dealt with several health issues this year that have been draining a bit. David was a great deal of help with the breathing issues suggesting they could be panic attacks. And I only take the meds when the breathing techniques don't help. Which most of the time they do. I have dealt with a ton of headaches this year, of which they were treating me for migraines, and they ended up being severe muscle spasams that work up my back into the shoulders neck and head. So the meds weren't helping at  all. Topamax sent my blood pressure droping and heart rate skyward. David was a good deal of help with that as well.

I tend to hold back, to not to wish to sound compaline (lol is that a word?) or to whine at all.

i have always looked around me to find the good thigns, and know that others are going through worse then i am. And most of the time that works.

The swollen thyroid is a bit frightening though. And sure it could explaine the extreme tiredness that seems to overwhelm at times.

and I am hard on myself for not learning web design faster then I have been. So soem of this is pressure on myself to exceed better and faster.

And right now, lol, I feel like I am rambling! Thanks for the ears. they are appreciated.


----------



## Retired (Oct 9, 2005)

May I urge you to consider finding someone who would provide the kind of support and direction to help clear your demons from your mind?

One option is to locate a self help support group in your area dealing adults who suffered childhood abuse.  I can assure you that speaking to someone who shares your experience is most gratifying.  People who work in support groups are very welcoming because they are people deeply interested in helping others.

The other option is to consult a qualified mental health professional specializing in issues of childhood abuse.   I would defer to others in the Forum to point you in the right direction to select the right kind of specialist.

Once you have had the chance to explore the issues in your life with a competent therapist, you will learn strategies to deal with the demons.

Understanding why you feel the way you do goes a long way in relieving the pain and anxiety you now feel.

Years ago I was fortunate to be able to explore some issues in connection with my Tourette, which up to that time was my deepest darkest secret.  It was a source of demons which affected my life, but by working through the issues and by understanding why I felt the way I did, I was able to shed my secrecy.

As a result I am privileged to participate in a support program to assist folks dealing with man of those same questions...and it is no longer _my_ deepest darkest secret.

You may consider calling your local mental health facility and ask if they are aware of a support group for adults who suffered abuse as children.

Keep us posted on your progress.

Regards,


----------



## Retired (Oct 9, 2005)

May I urge you to consider finding someone who would provide the kind of support and direction to help clear your demons from your mind?

One option is to locate a self help support group in your area dealing adults who suffered childhood abuse.  I can assure you that speaking to someone who shares your experience is most gratifying.  People who work in support groups are very welcoming because they are people deeply interested in helping others.

The other option is to consult a qualified mental health professional specializing in issues of childhood abuse.   I would defer to others in the Forum to point you in the right direction to select the right kind of specialist.

Once you have had the chance to explore the issues in your life with a competent therapist, you will learn strategies to deal with the demons.

Understanding why you feel the way you do goes a long way in relieving the pain and anxiety you now feel.

Years ago I was fortunate to be able to explore some issues in connection with my Tourette, which up to that time was my deepest darkest secret.  It was a source of demons which affected my life, but by working through the issues and by understanding why I felt the way I did, I was able to shed my secrecy.

As a result I am privileged to participate in a support program to assist folks dealing with man of those same questions...and it is no longer _my_ deepest darkest secret.

You may consider calling your local mental health facility and ask if they are aware of a support group for adults who suffered abuse as children.

Keep us posted on your progress.

Regards,


----------



## SS8282 (Oct 9, 2005)

Momof5, I'm so sorry that you're going through such a rough time. I know it's not much, but you're in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs.


----------



## SS8282 (Oct 9, 2005)

Momof5, I'm so sorry that you're going through such a rough time. I know it's not much, but you're in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs.


----------



## momof5 (Oct 10, 2005)

TSOW
Its not that I have not had any counseling. I did when I was younger by Dr. Draper who at the time I did not know was abused as well as a child. I suppose I did not think of men being sexually abused. When he said that he understood what I was going through, well I thought how can you understand??? Unless you walk in those shoes? Empthaize etc.. to me would have been a better term.

Well, not long after he passed away, I found out by reading a book that he wrote that he did suffer sexuall abuse as a child. One night after church I asked his wife if I could talk to her. We talked for a very long time, and I apologized to her for her husband, and how I had felt. She as he would have been, was so sweet and understanding about how I felt in regards to this on his behalf. And she confinde things in me that she had never told anyone, and I have not let anyone ever hear as it was in strict confidence.

I have talked to my pastor several times. I don't have any demons left in regards to that part of the abuse. And its good to be able to say that due to the years that it took me to resolve those issues.

Its more the mental abuse and verbal abuse that I went through that sometimes comes back to haunt me. And in a way that is actually self brought on.

I have trouble with learning and I think that Its because I will just never be able to accomplish anything. Then I look at my children, I have accomplished raising wonderful children.

I have to remind myself that its most likley not the past that affects the learning its the things I go through health wise and the stress in the house that interfers with things. I have always been able to put things in perspective. Somtimes it would just take a bit longer, but in the end it gets there.

My youngest needs counseling due to possible bi-ploar. And his father is the type of person who loves to do things to people that he knows they don't like. Could be just a simple little thing, but the more that is done the bigger that little things gets and he just don't get it.

My fear of scheduling is that they will take him from me due to this.

The other issues with hubbie is that I found otu at my daughters wedding that he had started to drink again, which explained to me how he had been treating me for a while, though I passed it off as side effects of his hypoglycemia since he really did not follow his diet correctly.

then on our anniversary I was in bed with a headache. We had my computer up and runing but nto the family one as that needed things installed and a router run. Mine was put here where the old one was. So anythign that he did on the computer was viewable on my desktop. Since I had went to be so early and did not mark any pages for web related learning I had went into  history, found out that he was looking up singles and clubs for people seperated and divorced. And while seperated, lol, like that one made any sense.

So I confronted him, and told him that he had no intention of stopping, plus he did this on our anniversary?? First he tried to deny stating that they were pop ups. But searches on Excite.com are not pop ups. duh. Did I have stupid written on my face?

Add to that my neighbor lost her house, the only mom at home other then myself in the neighborhood and her child and my adam grew up together. My brother was in a serious motorcycle accident. My daughter lef her husband twice due to problems there that were legitmate. And that I could nto share as it was confidential. No body knows it. Now my thyroid is swollen. The part that is left after 21 years finally decides it wants to be a trouble maker! 

I suppose my point is that the demons of the past were basicaly taken care of. What is hapening now is related to now. Health issues on my part, and family issues.

Sorry, I hate to ramble like this as I dont' wish to appear as if I am wining, I have a good life with my children. They are very good children, and I was so blessed. And I will learn web design, it is just taking me longer as I do have to pace myself. My goal is to become self supportive.

ss:
Thanks for your prayers. They are important and I greatly appreciate them.


----------



## momof5 (Oct 10, 2005)

TSOW
Its not that I have not had any counseling. I did when I was younger by Dr. Draper who at the time I did not know was abused as well as a child. I suppose I did not think of men being sexually abused. When he said that he understood what I was going through, well I thought how can you understand??? Unless you walk in those shoes? Empthaize etc.. to me would have been a better term.

Well, not long after he passed away, I found out by reading a book that he wrote that he did suffer sexuall abuse as a child. One night after church I asked his wife if I could talk to her. We talked for a very long time, and I apologized to her for her husband, and how I had felt. She as he would have been, was so sweet and understanding about how I felt in regards to this on his behalf. And she confinde things in me that she had never told anyone, and I have not let anyone ever hear as it was in strict confidence.

I have talked to my pastor several times. I don't have any demons left in regards to that part of the abuse. And its good to be able to say that due to the years that it took me to resolve those issues.

Its more the mental abuse and verbal abuse that I went through that sometimes comes back to haunt me. And in a way that is actually self brought on.

I have trouble with learning and I think that Its because I will just never be able to accomplish anything. Then I look at my children, I have accomplished raising wonderful children.

I have to remind myself that its most likley not the past that affects the learning its the things I go through health wise and the stress in the house that interfers with things. I have always been able to put things in perspective. Somtimes it would just take a bit longer, but in the end it gets there.

My youngest needs counseling due to possible bi-ploar. And his father is the type of person who loves to do things to people that he knows they don't like. Could be just a simple little thing, but the more that is done the bigger that little things gets and he just don't get it.

My fear of scheduling is that they will take him from me due to this.

The other issues with hubbie is that I found otu at my daughters wedding that he had started to drink again, which explained to me how he had been treating me for a while, though I passed it off as side effects of his hypoglycemia since he really did not follow his diet correctly.

then on our anniversary I was in bed with a headache. We had my computer up and runing but nto the family one as that needed things installed and a router run. Mine was put here where the old one was. So anythign that he did on the computer was viewable on my desktop. Since I had went to be so early and did not mark any pages for web related learning I had went into  history, found out that he was looking up singles and clubs for people seperated and divorced. And while seperated, lol, like that one made any sense.

So I confronted him, and told him that he had no intention of stopping, plus he did this on our anniversary?? First he tried to deny stating that they were pop ups. But searches on Excite.com are not pop ups. duh. Did I have stupid written on my face?

Add to that my neighbor lost her house, the only mom at home other then myself in the neighborhood and her child and my adam grew up together. My brother was in a serious motorcycle accident. My daughter lef her husband twice due to problems there that were legitmate. And that I could nto share as it was confidential. No body knows it. Now my thyroid is swollen. The part that is left after 21 years finally decides it wants to be a trouble maker! 

I suppose my point is that the demons of the past were basicaly taken care of. What is hapening now is related to now. Health issues on my part, and family issues.

Sorry, I hate to ramble like this as I dont' wish to appear as if I am wining, I have a good life with my children. They are very good children, and I was so blessed. And I will learn web design, it is just taking me longer as I do have to pace myself. My goal is to become self supportive.

ss:
Thanks for your prayers. They are important and I greatly appreciate them.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 10, 2005)

You don't seem like you're complaining at all. That's a lot of hard stuff to deal with. I wish that we could all just get a break for awhile from all the hard things in life.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 10, 2005)

You don't seem like you're complaining at all. That's a lot of hard stuff to deal with. I wish that we could all just get a break for awhile from all the hard things in life.


----------



## momof5 (Oct 10, 2005)

janetr said:
			
		

> You don't seem like you're complaining at all. That's a lot of hard stuff to deal with. I wish that we could all just get a break for awhile from all the hard things in life.



Hi Janetr, how are you? How have you been feeling? I hope all is going pretty decent for you.

I sometimes wish I could get away as well. I told hubbie the other night when he was doing his tormenting. That I was going to sign myself in somewhere so that I would not have to deal with any of this any more. But I could nto do that as I would never leave Joey alone with him.

also in my fms forum, someone has a sig regarding an oak. An oak becomes strong because of the storms it faces. Its actually one of the most strongest trees to have around you in a storm. I hope that when I am in someones storm that I am strong enough in my roots to help them out.


----------



## momof5 (Oct 10, 2005)

janetr said:
			
		

> You don't seem like you're complaining at all. That's a lot of hard stuff to deal with. I wish that we could all just get a break for awhile from all the hard things in life.



Hi Janetr, how are you? How have you been feeling? I hope all is going pretty decent for you.

I sometimes wish I could get away as well. I told hubbie the other night when he was doing his tormenting. That I was going to sign myself in somewhere so that I would not have to deal with any of this any more. But I could nto do that as I would never leave Joey alone with him.

also in my fms forum, someone has a sig regarding an oak. An oak becomes strong because of the storms it faces. Its actually one of the most strongest trees to have around you in a storm. I hope that when I am in someones storm that I am strong enough in my roots to help them out.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 10, 2005)

I am just kind of numb, trying to not care about things right now. Sometimes that seems the best way to cope. 

I like your description of an oak tree and its strength. That's a good analogy. 

I can relate to the issue of tormenting. My husband is like that too. He thinks doing things that bother people is so funny. Maybe it is to him, but not to the person being bullied. I don't understand that way of being at all. 

Thanks for asking about me. Take care and I hope you can straighten things out with the thyroid issue.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 10, 2005)

I am just kind of numb, trying to not care about things right now. Sometimes that seems the best way to cope. 

I like your description of an oak tree and its strength. That's a good analogy. 

I can relate to the issue of tormenting. My husband is like that too. He thinks doing things that bother people is so funny. Maybe it is to him, but not to the person being bullied. I don't understand that way of being at all. 

Thanks for asking about me. Take care and I hope you can straighten things out with the thyroid issue.


----------



## momof5 (Oct 10, 2005)

janetr,
I just wish for you to feel so much better about yoruself, for yourself.

If I only had one wish that I could wish for, that would be the one that I would wish right now.


----------



## momof5 (Oct 10, 2005)

janetr,
I just wish for you to feel so much better about yoruself, for yourself.

If I only had one wish that I could wish for, that would be the one that I would wish right now.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you for your kindness. It means a lot to me.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you for your kindness. It means a lot to me.


----------



## momof5 (Oct 10, 2005)

I just really really wish that you would feel so much better about yourself.


----------



## momof5 (Oct 10, 2005)

I just really really wish that you would feel so much better about yourself.


----------

